# Helicopter Hog Hunt Wanted



## jodybo (May 26, 2006)

Is there a service that sells helicopter hog hunts? This would be the perfect Christams gift for my dad and bro in law. Do you have to provide your own land to hunt, or can you buy a package that includes the chopper, guns/ammo, and hunting land?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Me to*

But dont think its legal


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

It is not legal to sell those hunts


----------



## jodybo (May 26, 2006)

Ahh, thanks guys.

I assume it's legal to rent the chopper and hunt over your own land?


----------



## GalvestonSharker (Aug 15, 2007)

Only allocated with permit to do so or USDA permit as well. Atleast when I was shooting from the air it was. out of state do now know Texas law


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

What if you own land, how can you find somebody that owns one of those little helicopters to do the hunts out of?


----------



## EBHunter (Jul 23, 2004)

There is a permitting process that includes the landowner and helicopter owner/operator.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

TxDuSlayer said:


> What if you own land, how can you find somebody that owns one of those little helicopters to do the hunts out of?


Call my cousin Avery Kibbe. He co-owns Nueces Helicopters. 
Http://www.nueceshelicopters.com


----------



## Clarko (Nov 18, 2008)

Currently in Texas, as I understand it, it's not legal to "sell" aerial hunts....they are by permit only. The Texas legislature considered HB 836 last year (the "Porkchopper Bill") but got held up in committee and was never adopted. Maybe next year!

A lot of our clients ask the same question, after going on one of our night vision/thermal hunts. It's probably a good thing that the Porkchopper bill didn't pass.....or I would be in the market for a helicopter. LOL. I can just imagine the look on my wife's face when I walk in and say "Look what I bought you for Christmas, Honey"....a chopper.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Clarko said:


> Currently in Texas, as I understand it, it's not legal to "sell" aerial hunts....they are by permit only. The Texas legislature considered HB 836 last year (the "Porkchopper Bill") but got held up in committee and was never adopted. Maybe next year!
> 
> A lot of our clients ask the same question, after going on one of our night vision/thermal hunts. It's probably a good thing that the Porkchopper bill didn't pass.....or I would be in the market for a helicopter. LOL. I can just imagine the look on my wife's face when I walk in and say "Look what I bought you for Christmas, Honey"....a chopper.


LOL, yeah it's about $200,000 for a R44 7-8 years old or a litle over $400,000 new. I willing to bet the wife would have a **** fit, LOL. But man how fun would it be. But if they made that legal I can see the problems now, the # of helicopter accidents would jump for sure.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Clarko said:


> The Texas legislature considered HB 836 last year (the "Porkchopper Bill") but got held up in committee and was never adopted. .


Buying your own helicopter would take a pignificant amount of money.


----------



## blackhogdog (Jul 20, 2009)

Tactical helo or something similar sounding is advertising helo hunts over on Texasbowhunter, search for the video and add thereI doubt they would be risking a high dollar helo to do something illegal, it might require a permit but I doubt it, they shoot hogs around Sinton Beeville George West from helos several times a year, I see the trustees riding in a trailler full of hogs going to the jailyard when they do it, the hogs get given away somehow after they clean them. I wish they would get some kind of air drop birth control corn for them and kill all of them forever, pretty soon Texas is going to have to have a bounty and hire professioal hog trappers/killers to waste them, my county has had 3 deaths from people running into them on the road to work, they are out of control!!!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Didn't take long to become a member did it, lol, how much you think it is gonna costs once Perry signs it to shoot pigs from a helicopter---my guess is around a grand. rs


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

From the Chronicle tonight....

*************************
AUSTIN, Texas - The Texas House has sent to the governor a measure that allows hunters to take to the skies to shoot feral hogs and coyotes.
Approved in its final form Tuesday by a vote of 141 to 1, the bill allows landowners to rent seats on helicopters for the hunts.
By some estimates, the state has more than 3 million feral hogs that destroy crops, trample fences and wreak other havoc.
During light House debate before the vote, supporters noted that feral hogs have even invaded heavily populated areas, including Fort Worth.
The state already allows some helicopter hunts by contractors. Renting helicopter seats to hunters should help landowners pay for such trips.
Bobcats, red foxes, wild dogs and various non-native, exotic animals can also currently be hunted from the skies.

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/ap/tx/7568968.html


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

A grand should buy you about one hour depending on the size of the chopper. I think the last time I did it the cost was about 550 per hour. Plus you have a road milage fee to transport the copter to the ranch. Most fun you can have with your pants on! The best action I ever had was 36 hogs in one hour using an M16.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

AvianQuest said:


> Buying your own helicopter would take a pignificant amount of money.


....PIGNIFICANT!...That's terrible.....I hope you don't mind if I use it.........Now that feral hogs are reaching the backyards of multimillion dollar homes, some of which are owned by our own legislators, it won't be long before money is appropriated to fight this onslaught. It doesn't matter that the farmers, ranchers, and landowners have been facing it for years. Porky is in Congressman/Senator Joe Blow's backyard now, and he likes his petunias......Some of the hog/chopper videos look like entirely too much fun.....gotta add that to the bucket list with a high priority.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

contact your senator
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=342894


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Call Alice Airport and ask about it. There are a couple of chopper pilots there that have ranches near


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

Areal target practice is a blast. We rented an R22 back in January, and shot hogs and coyotes. We had the helicoptor for about 5 hours if I remember right and the bill was about $1,500.00. It is not the most economical way to get rid of unwanted critters, but it is a lot of fun.


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

chad said:


> Areal target practice is a blast. We rented an R22 back in January, and shot hogs and coyotes. We had the helicoptor for about 5 hours if I remember right and the bill was about $1,500.00. It is not the most economical way to get rid of unwanted critters, but it is a lot of fun.


Who did you use? $300 an hour is a heck of a deal. I know who I'm gonna hire for my deer survey this year.


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

I'll pass on the safety class. Common sense is all you need. But good luck on your venture. Do you know any places that charge $300 per hour for an R22?


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

I thought there was no advertising or selling on the Hunting Forum? rs


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Unbelievable, anybody want to see Trouthunters response, sell-sell baby. rs


----------

